# Anyone Built An Algae Scrubber?



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Thought I would ask here, since more SW folks have built them. But, messy eaters like P's seem like a perfect application for an algae scrubber, to keep nitrate and phosphate under control.


----------

